# Ye Olde Pub



## pmirl (Apr 4, 2015)

I have been trying to find actual photos of either Ye Olde Pub or Stigler's BF-109. Can anyone help? With all of the damage to "The Pub" you think someone would have at least taken one photo.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 4, 2015)

This is the only image I have ever found, John Shaws painting from the cover of the book of the story. It's pretty accurate by the description in the book.
BTW, the "Y" of Ye, is actually called a "thorn" and was loosly shaped like the letter Y, and was a "th" sound. So the word was in fact THE when sounded out. Just sayin.


----------



## pmirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks. According to the book, Brown said that there were many photos taken of her when she landed however other than this and another drawing, I haven't seen any of the actual pictures.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2015)

"Les Fleurs de la Mémoire"


----------



## pmirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, but unfortunately that photo was misidentified. Ye Olde Pub was an F model and the one in the photo is a G Model.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2015)

According to the B-17 Nose Art Name Directory, there is a photo, s/n 42-3167.

Geo

_EDIT:_ I've found a photo showing just the tail of Stigler's G-6 here.....Kitsworld | B-17 Flying Fortress I have a few books on Jg. 27 to look through


----------



## pmirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is a photo of the crew next to Ye Olde Pub. Thus far this is the only photo I have seen. Notice how the new insignia was laid over the old one and how part of the old star still shows. The other crew photo that was on the other web page is also next to a G model and doesn't appear to be the same crew.


----------



## pmirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Geo, any idea where I can find this directory? Thanks..


----------



## pmirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Fubar57,

Thanks! That photo of Stigler's helps quite a bit! I am building a diorama to donate to a local museum and want to be as accurate as possible.

Paul


----------

